# Pong's custom aircraft profiles



## Pong (Oct 13, 2008)

Well this is my first attempt at making an aircraft profile in Photoshop. 

F4U-1A of VF-17.







Only one for now, but there will be more later!

-Pong


----------



## Hunter Hawk (Oct 13, 2008)

nice, exactly how the Corsair thats local to me looks except ours has a small pic of an angry donald duck on it!!! and doesn't have the carrier arrest hook still very nice bring on some more!!


----------



## Airframes (Oct 13, 2008)

First attempt? B****y good! Well done.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 13, 2008)

Dam nice for your first attempt!


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 13, 2008)

1st attempt? I'll give you a 9. Nice work. It will be nice to see how you improve with some more practice and time.


----------



## Pong (Oct 14, 2008)

Thanks for the positive comments. I'm currently making a P-51B (Malcolm hood) with the colors of the 357th FG. Still, I'm trying out some weathering but no success so far.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi, Pong. I haven't much experience with Photoshop, but I use Corel Photopaint 9 for my profiles., which is slightly similar. For weathering, depending on the desired result, I use the 'coloured pencil' and the fine airbrush, using lighter shades of the base colour etc. Fine 'paint chips' etc can be done with the fine HB pencil. Give it a try and see what you think.
Terry.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 14, 2008)

Looking nice Pong.Well done.


----------



## Erich (Oct 14, 2008)

Pong

why don't you try your siggy instead - Whisners crate of the 352nd fg ?


----------



## Airframes (Oct 14, 2008)

Great idea, Erich. The combination of blue and 'NMF' is a good contrast, and helps build the experience of 'light and shade', and, of course, reflections.


----------



## Catch22 (Oct 15, 2008)

Very nice! I'm going to try and start doing profiles in Illustrator/Photoshop, and hopefully I can do as good as that!


----------



## <simon> (Oct 16, 2008)

Fantastic effort for a first attempt!!!
Well done indeed!


----------



## wh1skea (Oct 16, 2008)

A good place for starters is simmers paintshop. They have plenty of tutorials and advice. They've really helped me with my profiles.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 16, 2008)

Nice work Pong!


----------



## Pong (Oct 24, 2008)

Latest profile...F4F-4 of the Cactus Air Force.

-Pong


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 24, 2008)

Nice!


----------

